# New website



## Trogdor (May 22, 2008)

I must say that I certainly like the *look* of the new website better than the old one. The graphics are better.

Functionality seems about the same though.

Other thoughts?


----------



## MrEd (May 22, 2008)

I did not notice any big changes in functionality of new website. A little bit harder to read with new colors.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 22, 2008)

Perfume on a pig. Smells better, but it is still a pig.


----------



## sechs (May 22, 2008)

I have to disagree. It doesn't smell better. The website doesn't render correctly for me in Firefox.

They should have spent the money on making the program work correctly.


----------



## Walt (May 23, 2008)

The only thing I noticed that might be new, is being able to list the promotions to which you are registered.


----------



## RRrich (May 23, 2008)

The certificate errors are encouraging NOT


----------



## AlanB (May 23, 2008)

Walt said:


> The only thing I noticed that might be new, is being able to list the promotions to which you are registered.


The list of promotions that you registered for was on the old site too, on the right hand side of the home page. It's laid out more nicely in the new version, but it was in the old version.


----------



## the_traveler (May 23, 2008)

Is there a place on the new site where you can request credit for past trips that didn't post? :huh: There was on the old site, but I don't see one now.

I may need to request in a couple of weeks. 3 of my 4 trips on 5/10 have posted. I'll give the other one some more time.


----------



## AlanB (May 23, 2008)

I haven't had time to fully explore the new site, so I honestly don't know. However, I would be surprised if it was eliminated.


----------



## MrEd (May 24, 2008)

>>

If your reservation is not yet ticketed, you can call 1-800-USA RAIL and ask to have your member number added to the reservation. If you have already traveled, complete the Missing Point Request Form online. Or send the ticket stub with your name and membership number to: Amtrak Guest Rewards, P.O. Box 1762, Minneapolis, MN 55440. Requests must be received within 90 days of travel. Retroactive points will not be granted for travel occurring more than 21 days prior to enrollment. Remember to always include your member number in your reservation when booking your trip.

>>

this is the form online

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...RetroCredit.cfm

Or on the site, login, from top Navigation, click EARN, the missing point form is then on the lower left section.


----------



## Tygercat (May 27, 2008)

Functionality seems to be the same, but the new color scheme- while it may be attractive- is hard for my DH to read (he has vision issues). I do like the feature that shows what promotions you are registered for, I have tried to register for the same promotion more than once :huh:


----------



## RailFanLNK (May 27, 2008)

The new look is nice. The old site looked like something a 3rd grader made in his/her first computer class or a site that was created in the 1990's.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 29, 2008)

I just received an e-mail about the new AGR site. Two links to it within the mail, neither of which worked despite several attempts at each.


----------



## GG-1 (May 29, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> I just received an e-mail about the new AGR site. Two links to it within the mail, neither of which worked despite several attempts at each.


Aloha I also had some problems, with new site cant check why till later


----------



## had8ley (May 31, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > I just received an e-mail about the new AGR site. Two links to it within the mail, neither of which worked despite several attempts at each.
> ...


Not to fret Eric; it's just a cleaned up version of the old site. I really did not notice anything new. Maybe someone else has picked up on something.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 29, 2008)

I love the new web-site I belive it's easier to use! Love how you can look at your point transactions as soon as you log in.


----------

